# Multiple foreign dubs of the same movie



## Tigercougar (Oct 11, 2012)

I like listening to film songs (mostly from animated films) in different languages, and sometimes when I'm searching for a song in a particular language (usually some European language) on Youtube the video will say that it's the first dubbing or second dubbing. Why would a studio dub their film in a particular language multiple times?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 11, 2012)

First of all, I'll admit that I'm no expert on this subject. This is my point of view.
*
Reason #1*: Because while the language may be, at its core, the same, the dialect can be different.

I'll give you a quick, non-thoroughly researched example: _*Bug*_: 

Neutral Spanish: *Insecto*

Spanish dialect used in varying countries: *Bicho*

*Bicho*, in my Spanish speaking-country is slang for *sighs* *penis*.

IIRC, the original _Mazinger_ series were dubbed in 3 versions of the Spanish language:  Castellano (heavily traditional mainland Spanish), Latin American, and a  more neutral version. Add to this that some had their original names, others had their names changed.

*Reason #2*: Change of ownership rights
The _Battle of the Planets_ anime, despite all its faults, had some of the best dub voices. Later reworks didn't. Partly because, aside from the need to update things in the reworks for a newer fanbase, is the fact that it was another company doing said reworks.

*Reason #3*: The original versions just flat-out sucked.

_Initial D_ had horrible dubbing thanks to _Tokyopop_, but improved under _Funimation_. But this example mainly has to do with reason #2.

*Reason #4*: Couldn't leave well-enough alone:

Die-hard fans disapprove that their original series gets new and improved sound, even if it's done because the original sound was subpar for a re-launch.


----------

